# Windows 10 ate my files



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

Has anyone else experienced this?
I was looking for a few files today and found them completely gone, even when I did a file search for them. One folder is just empty... all my photography is gone, including some really cute photos of my rats! I know I had checked on that folder before the update and it was full of photos, but now that Windows10 updated (even though I clicked the "x" and was in the middle of working on a commission when it updated itself, thus erasing all my progress) its all gone!

I'm going to be taking my computer to someone I trust to see if they can fix some things and maybe recover my files, but I wanted to know if anyone else has had this happen.


----------

